# Bad Crest Day



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

_"Come on, Mom. All I wanted was a relaxing shower. Did you really have to go and take pictures of my bad hair moment?"_










_"Seriously! Stop it! You're embarrassing me!"_










_"Hmph."_


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Aww bless him! He does look funny though


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Roo is a her. A diva her at that. Haha.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ha ha cute! But the crest seems fine to me really....maybe I just don't know what Roo's crest normally looks like? :blush:


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Emotional abuse!! You and Meagan need to stop making your birds feel bad about themselves! 

Seriously though, adorable as always!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Roo is always super cute!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I just love how disgruntled she looks when her head is all wet. And it always takes longer to dry than the rest of her, because she insists on sticking her nose straight in the water and getting it soaked.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Haha! Cute little Roo.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I also like that you can see her beautiful pearls really well in these pics.  I can't decide if I think she's an incomplete pearl, or if she's just permanently missing some of her pearled feathers.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Her pearls are pretty! Could she be pearl pied? Casey said that Zoey is at least split pied since her eyes are blue and I know Roo' are even bluer than Zoey's.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, I think she is.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She very well could be a incomplete pearl pied lol. Super cute!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I guess we'll never know, since there's no way to tell what she would have looked like if she hadn't been plucked. But she's a gorgeous diva no matter what!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She sure is!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I've got to add, 
Roo is one adorable tiel, everytime I look at one of her pictures I get a smile in my face! :blush: 
Bless her!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> Roo is a her. A diva her at that. Haha.


Oh dear i always seem to get the sexes wrong unless it's immediately obvious.

My apologies Miss Roo!

.... But ya still look funny


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww bless too cute


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Roo is such a sweet baby


----------

